# Chuck Gadd fertilizer calculator?



## clmntch (Nov 7, 2008)

That is too bad, that site had lots of very very useful information.

Co2 Calculator
Plant Deficiency List
and the Fertilizer Calculator


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I used it a lot when I first started. I was just trying to pass the site on to a planted tank n00b.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Theres a copy of it from Internet Archive:
http://web.archive.org/web/20080601051640/http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

You can still download the calculator from there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

That's awesome. Thanks very much.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the link. I was a little frustrated for a bit, not being able to find this calculator!


----------



## plantfreak007 (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome thanks for the link..


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi All, 

All links to Chuck's calculator do not work and i really want to get my hands on this software again. Would someone be so kind as to email me a copy? Please pm me.

thank you,
Graeme


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

There are new fancier calculators 
http://calc.petalphile.com/

If you have an iphone or ipod touch, you can download 'mistergreen's fertilizer calculator'.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> There are new fancier calculators
> http://calc.petalphile.com/
> 
> If you have an iphone or ipod touch, you can download 'mistergreen's fertilizer calculator'.


Quite simply, the most useful link I've ever clicked.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Here I uploaded it to media fire

http://www.mediafire.com/?3nwwxeo7o7qdl5t


----------

